# Can someone recommend good hearing protection muffs?



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right forum for this question, but I am looking for some solid hearing protection for range shooting. There are so many different brands and styles to choose from, with prices ranging from low to very expensive, that I am lost. I just want a pair in muff style that will protect my ears, fits comfortably and will not break the bank. Any suggestions? Has anyone tried Peltor 97011 Shotgunner Hearing Protector or other Peltor products in the $60.00 range? Thanks!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Anything half way decent in quality will have a noise reduction rating on the packaging. Go with the highest number you can find that meets your budgetary and aesthetic needs. A bigger muff might get in the way for rifle shooting. You will find a lot of options for $20 -$30 or less.



I usually use disposable foam plugs. I can fit a bunch in my range bag and they work very well when properly inserted.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

What he said.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

> Anything half way decent in quality will have a noise reduction rating on the packaging. Go with the highest number you can find that meets your budgetary and aesthetic needs. A bigger muff might get in the way for rifle shooting. You will find a lot of options for $20 -$30 or less.


Is there a particular noise reduction rating that is best or recommended for shooting a handgun?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The best is to get as high a NRR as you can find.

I always double up. Plugs under muffs, as there is sound leakage around the glasses temples.

I have several pair of these: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/EAR099-1.html
NRR 29, very sturdy and comfortable.

I use a set of Peltor Tac 6S for rifle shooting as the low profile doesn't get in the way.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*belts and suspenders?*

Bruce said it....if you're worried, use both plugs and muffs... 
guys where I work do (large noisy corrugated paper machine)....

I like Muffs when I shoot a handgun because have short hair and its more comfortable for me. I wear plugs when I shoot my shotgun. I haven't been doubling up, but if I shot a hand cannon, I would.

I don't think you have to spend too much (<$60), to get over 25db of protection (NRR).... I got ones at Dicks that are rated for 28db for about $40. I take the cheapie plugs from work and they are 30db rated.
-jc

(what? huh? whatchasay?)


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*Ear protection*

I bought the Winchester brand at Walmart. The label says 26 db reduction. I put them over my 32 db reduction plugs.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I also have a pair of Howard Leight Thunder 29 ear muffs and I double up with foam plugs as well. Actually for me, the foam plugs are my primary and work well alone for the most part. The muffs are for additional protection, especially when I'm at an indoor range.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Another vote for "doubling up!" I've used Peltor Bullseye-9 red muffs with foam plugs for years. No risk of hearing damage that way 

Looks like my model has been superceded by the Bullseye II.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Donato said:


> I just want a pair in muff style that will protect my ears, fits comfortably and will not break the bank. Any suggestions? _<< skip, skip >>_ in the $60.00 range? Thanks!


I had the same quandry. One of the four gun shops in town solved the "too many brands and too many price ranges on the Internet" problem early last week.
They had one set of electronic muffs. Howard Leight R-01526. $60 with our 8.25 % sales tax. Only rated 22 noise reduction.
They would have been cheaper via the Internet, but this was instant gratification.

At the same time I also bought Howard Leight earplugs (two sets) rated at 27 for use under the muffs when actually shooting. I wear glasses. $3.95 plus tax.

Now my girlfriend can still use my passive muffs. And, I don't have to use my David Clark H20-10 aviation headphones. The mike and the radio plug-in cables were a pain, and got in the way.
I don't know the db reduction rating, but the David Clark's SHUT-DOWN gunshots. And, voice. For a VERY, VERY big price.

If you know aircraft, you know "DC" stuff. An aircraft engine without a muffler and fastened to your "aluminum can" fuselage creates a LOT of noise.
And, it is VERY good when you can understand the instructions from the "folks in control" when you dial up their frequency. :mrgreen:

I used the HL muffs on a mountain hike last week. Kinda fun to crank up the volume. Damn, I make a lot of noise walking. :anim_lol:
This is basically "cheap stuff", but meets my needs in a reasonably serviceable manner compared to $200-$500 stuff.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

$60 range??

Hrm, maybe it's just me but I picked up a pair of el-cheapo earmuffs at the LGS for $10 a piece. They work very well for me and I've had no complaints from friends I've taken to the range either.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

mikecu said:


> I bought the Winchester brand at Walmart. The label says 26 db reduction. I put them over my 32 db reduction plugs.


i use the same setup for the indoor A/C range. only the plugs at the outdoor range on those sunny florida days.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Isn't NRR 33 the highest rated? How about these? Pro Ears Ultra 33 for about $35.00.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=21&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Those Pro Ears look exactly like the Howard Leight muffs I posted earlier...I wonder if the leather ear seals give it the extra NRR...


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

WHAT DID YOU SAY???!?!?!?!?!?!?!:smt082:smt082


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got a set of these not too long ago and they are the most comfy I've ever used, and, do not hang up on tactical or target rifle stocks and fold up to next to nothing, saving room in my bag.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

They have a decent NR as well.

I double with plugs as I remove my muff's often to swab same and my cool my ears, and, when shooting at outdoor pistol galleries w/o dividers it can get VERY loud elbow-to-elbow when my 2.5" .44 Mag is being drowned out by a 2.5" .454 Casull. (Alaskan's rule...*BOOM-CLANG!!!* wrap them chains....:smt033)


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I have a set of Pro Ears Ultra NRR-28 that I like better than anything else I've used. Very comfortable.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Low profile Caldwells are cheap at Midway.


----------

